# Just curious



## Guest (Mar 3, 2002)

How many members here are dealers for DISH, DTV or Peg???

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't think there's been any around here in awhile ??
Now I'm curious, why do you ask?  
I think Bob Haller that posts here used to be a Dish dealer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2002)

i get the same impression.you would think most subs would gripe about their service or complain about something as many people are dis-satisfied with life.most of the posts seem to be up beat or sound like advertisements .i dont think i get enough for my money,they put on rural tv and took off star net.i would like to see more tv from asia or the middle east i couldnt care less about the wb or other local crap.directv seems more like a cable company these days.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2002)

When Chris first invited me here, I got the impression that it was more consumer than dealer.

I just want to make sure that I answer questions in the correct forum so that the 'consumer' realizes that I'm not trying to sell them rather trying to help them.

Thanks for asking John.

Jeff
www.dumpcable.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2002)

Are you a dealer?
I wouldn't think there would be anything wrong about putting a plug in for yourself. If someone was looking for an IRD, and you give them a price, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2002)

im gona flush my directv bill down the toilet its so high. Star Net was very relaxing, i used to like to learn how to speak german with star net. sieg heil.


----------

